# Big Blue Poison Bottle!



## denmar (Feb 13, 2011)

I found this in the shed of a house I brought in 2005 It has its original stopper and the bottle is in great condition, The label is almost complete and actually has 2 dates on it, 1932 on the original label and a small label saying 1941 anybody know which date relates to the bottle and is it worth keeping. It is 15" high (including the stopper)


----------



## denmar (Feb 13, 2011)

Here is the label


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 13, 2011)

It's English (of course) and fairly common.  I will need to know if there is any words embossed on it and where to give you an accurate ID.  But even at this size, they are only worth around $20 to $30.


----------



## denmar (Feb 13, 2011)

It has POISON embossed on it

 Thanks for that, think I will keep it though because its a good looking bottle


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 13, 2011)

Does it have POISON on the front above the label and again on the back? 
 It looks like a KC-52.  They come in a wide range of sizes up to 1 gallon.  
 They also come in Amber, Clear and Aqua.  
 It's a substantial bottle.  There are some rather large English poisons out there.  Must have been bought at the Edwardian Sams Club.  Common, but very impressive to look at in that size.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 13, 2011)

Is it usual Steve to have a clear stopper on a cobalt bottle?
 Just wondering.


----------



## denmar (Feb 13, 2011)

Yep - POISON on the front above the label and also on the back in big embossed letters.


----------



## Poison_Us (Feb 13, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> Is it usual Steve to have a clear stopper on a cobalt bottle?
> Just wondering.


 
 It does, doesn't it....  But I usually see them this way.  Probably any number of reasons for it, but they probably ordered a bunch of stoppers in 1 color and put the same stopper on all the bottles, no matter what color they ordered or received.A neutral color so they didn't have to match them to the bottle.


----------

